# Serious touchpad charging problem



## injection (Jun 17, 2012)

I know others have had similar problems. I was on cm9 alpha 2. I upgraded to the most recent nightly due to the huge number of people suggesting that i do so. I did this last night. I wake up this morning and plug in my touchpad. It says it's charging. i notice the battery percentage is at 23. I go eat and come back, my touchpad still says it's charging, but the percentage is now at 19. I think this is just a nightly bug or something so I went into webos and charged it from there, same thing. says it was charging but the battery kept going down. I did a NANDroid backup before installing the nightly so i restored from there. Same problem... is there any known fixes for this? Am I the only one having his problem? What is the meaning of life?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

injection said:


> I know others have had similar problems. I was on cm9 alpha 2. I upgraded to the most recent nightly due to the huge number of people suggesting that i do so. I did this last night. I wake up this morning and plug in my touchpad. It says it's charging. i notice the battery percentage is at 23. I go eat and come back, my touchpad still says it's charging, but the percentage is now at 19. I think this is just a nightly bug or something so I went into webos and charged it from there, same thing. says it was charging but the battery kept going down. I did a NANDroid backup before installing the nightly so i restored from there. Same problem... is there any known fixes for this? Am I the only one having his problem? What is the meaning of life?


If you are getting this issue even in WebOS, then I strongly suspect that either your usb cable is bad or the charger itself could either be bad or the end cap is loose. Check the end cap by twisting it CCW till it stops and then CW till it stops. Substitute a different usb cable. Try a different TouchPad wallcharger. Do not try cellphone or after market chargers. For future reference, do not boot the TouchPad into Android while the charger is plugged in unless you have JC Sullins charger fix installed from here: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm9-tenderloin-chargefix-for-20120607-signed.zip . Hopefully this fix will soon be included in the nightlies. Hp is selling new chargers with a usb cable for the TouchPad on the Hp Webstore.

For the meaning of life, once you get the mic working on your TouchPad, install Iris from the Playstore and ask her.


----------



## injection (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks dude yeah i ended up buying a new charger. this is the 4th ne i've bought... they keep going bad


----------

